# Automatically deleting photos from iPhone Camera Roll after import to Lightroom



## akrabat (Aug 18, 2020)

It fascinates me that this feedback item has next to no interest.

It irritates me no end that the auto import to Lightroom functionality doesn't delete the photo that it's just imported from the Camera Roll. Do most people delete manually later or just not use their iPhones with Lightroom? Maybe everyone has 2TB of iCloud storage and just lets the photos stay there?

Maybe it's just me that doesn't like the mess in my Camera Roll!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 18, 2020)

iOS has scripting nowadays, so it should be possible to do this using the Shortcuts app.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Aug 18, 2020)

These days I always use the Lr Mobile camera, so photos never hit the Camera Roll. However, I did use it in the past and like Johan mentions, I wrote a simple script to delete after import. Page 32/33 of your Lightroom - Edit Like a Pro book runs through iOS Shortcuts and how to set one up.


----------



## akrabat (Aug 19, 2020)

Clearly, I'm an outlier 

I stopped using the Lr camera as clicking it from the widget crashes Lightroom for me about 1 in 5 times and that's unacceptable when trying to capture a fleeting moment. It's much faster and significantly more reliable to press the camera button on the lock screen - especially now that I'm more likely to have a mask on.

I have written a shortcut that imports to Lightroom and deletes the photos it imports. Unfortunately it doesn't work with videos (hopefully due to a bug) and is much slower to run and far more manual than the automatic Lightroom import.

I'll just learn to live it and hope that it annoys an Adobe product manager enough to add a setting one day.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 19, 2020)

akrabat said:


> I stopped using the Lr camera as clicking it from the widget crashes Lightroom for me about 1 in 5 times and that's unacceptable when trying to capture a fleeting moment. It's much faster and significantly more reliable to press the camera button on the lock screen - especially now that I'm more likely to have a mask on


What version of iOS are you running?  I run the same on iOS 13.6 and I never have a crash.  I have a 64Gb  iPhone and ~25GB of storage is free.


----------



## akrabat (Aug 19, 2020)

clee01l said:


> What version of iOS are you running?  I run the same on iOS 13.6 and I never have a crash.  I have a 64Gb  iPhone and ~25GB of storage is free.



I have an iPhone Xs running iOS 13.6. It has a storage capacity of 256GB with 183.75GB avalaible. 

I have on occassions over the last few months rebooted the phone and the occassional crashes continue when I select the Lr Camera from the Widget or when I long press on the Lr icon and select Take Photo from the drodown menu. As I say, it's not every time, but often enough to be noticeable and irritating.


----------

